# Spain Park Homes



## sunseeker2011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have any up to date contact details for this company please? Also details of the parks they trade on?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not heard of them???

Jo xxx


----------



## sunseeker2011 (Aug 28, 2011)

They had a website spainparkhomes.es but its been taken down and they used to be run by a man named Chris Kent? If anyone knows of them, or knows where Mr Kent is its quite urgent, hope someone will help me x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

oh dear, that sounds ominous. 

This is a cached version from Google, 20th August. Not sure if you have the numbers etc., but worth a punt.

This is the info I found: -


Contact us

mobile: (0034) 619 12 73 13 - spanish
mobile: (0034) 658 35 08 86 - english
phone: (0034) 965 07 25 86 - english

[email protected]

Altos de La Pedrera, Bigastro (near Torrevieja)
ALICANTE
SPAIN



Also, this link gives you the ISP that was hosting the domain. If all else fails, then at least you can try contacting them. Doubt if they´d be legally obliged to profer information, but anything is worth a try.

I wish you well trying to contact them.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

*Companies Changing Names*



sunseeker2011 said:


> Hi, does anyone have any up to date contact details for this company please? Also details of the parks they trade on?
> Thank you in advance.


Hi, 

Have you tried [email protected] or Largest range of Mobile Homes in Spain for sale and Park Homes for sale in Spain on greatest selection of Residential Parks.,

They have lots of parks.


----------

